# Greene's Beans Café - Sparta



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Our Sussex County, New Jersey - Sparta -*shop is the larger of our two espresso/coffee cafe / retail stores. Although we roast most of our coffee in our Hackettstown location, twenty minutes away, we roast some here*(in our smaller Probat 5K roaster).

We offer:

(1.)*freshly roasted, single origin and blended*coffee brewed and in bulk for home and office consumption;

(2.) high quality loose leaf orthodox teas - brewed and in bulk - and high quality tea bags;

(2.)*bag

&#8230;

More...


----------

